# How to do a proper squat/how to gain the flexibility?



## Fruity (Jan 24, 2016)

My squat form is plain terrible, the bar goes in front of my knees and in short I just lean to much forward. 


Should I just try getting my ass to the grass all day until it works? Like maybe after every 50th try my knees will let me go down more by half an inch.


It would be the equivalent to trying to touch my toes all day with stretched legs. But instead of giving it a rest I'd just keep on going and going until I get there.


----------



## NEPAcarguy (Jan 24, 2016)

I had the same problem. Here is a video link, one of many!!! That this guy has. Over 2-3 months of consistant focus on getting it right I now feel amazing when I squat. The trainer that I was using took the barbell away from me and made me use a broom handle till I was able to get my hips to open up. I typically do about 3-4 sets of goblet squats with a 10-15db for about 15 reps with a 30sec rest prior to my workout. The first few reps sit down at the bottom and push those knees out. Then I do about 4 sets of hip hinges. Then some of the stretching that is in the video link. 

And with some of the stretching, if you find areas that are tight or have some pain I seem to focus on them while stretching. In time I was able to get things moving much better.

I was going to post the link but my post count isnt high enough.

Look up Kelly Starrett on youtube. Hip Mobility Wod


----------



## NEPAcarguy (Jan 24, 2016)

I am by no means a professional. But these things helped me out.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 24, 2016)

Like this






Oh I forgot to mention I mean the guy using the smith machine in the back..


----------



## snake (Jan 25, 2016)

I tend to have my knees go further then what they say is good form so if you want to fix that, I'm not your guy. But hear me out on this; you will not continue to increase your weight if you fight your body. It seems to me to be more important to find the groove that works for you rather then what someone tells you is good form. Don't be stupid, bad form is bad form; the basics are still the basics. I'm just talking about those little nuances between what is best for you and what someone was told is best. 

Another slight change you could try; foot spacing and toes out. The wider I go, the less my knees travel over my feet. Try it both ways with just 135 on the bar and you'll see the difference. You still always want to break at the hips regardless of your stance. Hope I helped you out.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 25, 2016)

^^^^this right here. U gotta find what feels the strongest for you. Not what someone tells u to do.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 25, 2016)

So basically have the ass go lower then the knees whilst not curving the back forward, and trying not to lean forward too much.


----------



## nightster (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm sure there are more knowledgeable people on here than me also, but I don't let my knees go beyond the tips of my toes.  Once you find your sweet spot the whole movement will feel better, and stronger.  Some like a wider stance w toes out.  My suggestion is to find your sweet spot with light weight and go from there.  Good luck


----------

